# Veiled



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a little shot I snapped of my veiled that I just got a few weeks ago. He is already getting big.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice... i remember when mine was that small, they grow so damn fast


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice man!
I have always wanted one.
How big is he and what did you start feeding him?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Pretty cool.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Nice man!
> I have always wanted one.
> How big is he and what did you start feeding him?


Their main diet consist of crickets. I feed wax worms every now and then as a treat. My male in the pic is about 3 inches without tail.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've always loved chameleons and have always wanted one. They're what originally got me super interested in reptiles (well, aside from catching snakes and frogs and stuff as a kid). Veileds get nice and big but I've been looking at some of the smaller species out there. There are so many to pick from.

As for food... if you can find 'em, they also like hornworms. This is my buddy's male veiled eating a couple hornworms.


----------

